

Ask HN: Is there a site to interact with potential future customers? - codegeek

Lets say you have an idea for an app/site whatever but no idea if there will be anyone willing to pay and use it. Is there any online platform where we can interact with potential future customers and get their opinions ?
======
smartwater
You find out where your specific target market hangs out online and ask there.
What you're asking is for all people from all niches to gather in one place
for the sole purpose of being questioned. Even if it existed, people don't
know what they want.

